

iTunes Is Illegal Under UK Copyright Law - jeo1234
https://torrentfreak.com/itunes-is-illegal-under-uk-copyright-law-150805/

======
strictnein
Kind of a clickbait headline. It's not iTunes in particular, it's any software
that can rip CDs. It also covers the backing up of any computer that has
copyrighted content on it, which would now apparently be illegal.

~~~
Spivak
Do the people who make these laws not understand how futile this is? If you
can read a CD then you can rip it. You might as well try banning CDs if you
actually want to accomplish something.

------
BinaryIdiot
So copying anything copyrighted now requires permissions from the company who
owns the copyright? So goodbye almost any form of back-up unless it's only
personal files (even then formats are copyrighted, is that okay?). Hell just
moving things around on your file system may not be good anymore.

Did they just want the ability to arrest anyone and say they broke copyright
law or something?

------
Asbostos
Copying to RAM while playing isn't copying? Or is implicitly permitted by all
copyright holders?

~~~
sajal83
It is "copying". The same way accessing a webpage is "downloading" it.

